# The Official Bimmerfest 2005 Event Article



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Excellent write-up Kris! Your pictures are amazing, and the copy first class...

:thumbup:

Thanks for an awesome report!!


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

For those of you that like that rallye picture, here's a high resolution (1600x1200) version for your background (230k):

http://www.linquist.net/motorsports/bmw/bimmerfest-rallye-1600.jpg


----------

